# 2011 550 Snorkel problem



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

My friend has this bike and can't get the belt exhaust snorkel to stop leaking. The kit he bought is from ************. It leaks right where it clamps onto the belt cover because he says the cover has a tapered connection and the boot is just round all one size. Does anybody have any experience with this or know something we could try? He has already put silicone on it and that still didn't seem to work. (I didn't see him do it so I don't know how good he actually did this but he isn't a dumb guy) 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well his first problem is he bought a kit from them and wasted his $$$.

Second, if the CVT is tapered, then he probably just needs to go to lowes or HD and find a rubber boot that would better suit the configuration.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok I will see if we can find something that might fit better then. I wasn't sure if there was a such thing as a tapered boot but I guess it is worth looking for. 

Oh yes I told him we could make his snorkels ourselves. I didn't know much about the polaris snorkels either though. 

The worst thing is one of my other friends just bought kits for his brutes and I told him they were ridiculously easy to make. Oh well. Some people are too stubborn and/or have too much money to waste. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I would think you could find something that would work better. Maybe a smaller Diameter on that end that you can heat up to stretch over, so that it fits snug.


----------

